

Amazon Local – Amazon's Competitor to Angie's List, Yelp, Etc. - sinatra
https://local.amazon.com/merchants?withContactUs=true

======
sinatra
More details from Yahoo Finance: Starting in 15 cities -- including New York
City, Miami, Seattle, San Francisco, among others -- local service providers
can sign up for a listing with Amazon, paying 15% to 20% of the revenue they
earn back to Amazon for the referrals. The fee covers payment processing,
online scheduling and other needed bits and pieces to help the service
providers list online. Those listed by Amazon don’t pay for referrals or
leads, just the commission on fees for services.

